# Bitcoin Mining Graphics Card(s)



## 0CALEFACTION0

I'm looking to jump into the world of Bitcoin and I haven't the slightest idea of where to start. What graphics card(s) would make sense for me to purchase for around $300-400 for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency mining? I currently have a GTX 670 FTW which I know does extremely bad with mining. If possible, could I get a card(s) to replace my 670 while still maintaining similar graphics performance, but far better mining capabilities. Thank you in advance for all the help.


----------



## AlphaC

HD7970 (~700Mhash/s @1200Mhz)
HD7950 (~600Mhash/[email protected])

are the only options if you want GTX670-like performance , or HD7870XT (~500Mhash/s @1200Mhz) takes a performance hit in both gaming and bitcoin mining

For memory intensive stuff (scrypt based crypto such as Litecoin) the 384-bit memory of the HD7950/HD7970 is a must


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> HD7970 (~700Mhash/s @1200Mhz)
> HD7950 (~600Mhash/[email protected])
> 
> are the only options if you want GTX670-like performance , or HD7870XT (~500Mhash/s @1200Mhz) takes a performance hit in both gaming and bitcoin mining
> 
> For memory intensive stuff (scrypt based crypto such as Litecoin) the 384-bit memory of the HD7950/HD7970 is a must


Thanks for the quick response. I suppose if I wanted to get either a 7950 or a 7970 I would probably need to sell/trade my 670. Time to get to helping people to get that 35 rep







.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> I'm looking to jump into the world of Bitcoin and I haven't the slightest idea of where to start. What graphics card(s) would make sense for me to purchase for around $300-400 for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency mining? I currently have a GTX 670 FTW which I know does extremely bad with mining. If possible, could I get a card(s) to replace my 670 while still maintaining similar graphics performance, but far better mining capabilities. Thank you in advance for all the help.


In the first spoiler of the club / thread there is a run down on how all cards stack up and how overclocking affects there hash rates.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/0_20


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> In the first spoiler of the club / thread there is a run down on how all cards stack up and how overclocking affects there hash rates.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/0_20


Thank you! Any price vs. hash comparison?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Thank you! Any price vs. hash comparison?


7790 wins there 350 mh/s 120$


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 7790 wins there 350 mh/s 120$


This is all a lot to consider. I would really like to still max out my games, because I am thinking of selling my 670. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## jdc122

7790 also wins hash per watt as well


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Another question, what about in terms of Litecoin?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Another question, what about in terms of Litecoin?


For Litecoin (or anything using the scrypt algorithm) it's more memory intensive so the added memory bandwidth of the HD7950s is better. (HD7790= 128bit, HD7850 / HD7870 / HD7870XT = 256bit)

7790 @200kHash/s @830MHz, 1600Mhz memory
7850 ~350 kHash/s @ 1GHz , 1300MHz memory
7870 ~400 kHash/s @ 1Ghz , 1500Mhz memory
7950 ~600kHash/s @ 1Ghz , 1250-1500Mhz memory
see https://github.com/litecoin-project/litecoin/wiki/Mining-hardware-comparison


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

Thanks again!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Another question, what about in terms of Litecoin?


This is a much better choice then just mining Lite coins...

This always mines what ever is the most profitable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398413/how-to-make-the-most-money-from-your-amd-gpu/0_20


----------



## cam51037

Wait, how do you get 350MHs out of a 7790? My heavily OCed 7850 at 1200MHz only does around 345MHs.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wait, how do you get 350MHs out of a 7790? My heavily OCed 7850 at 1200MHz only does around 345MHs.


7790 mines a lil faster then a 7850 but the 7850 is the better gaming card.


----------



## AlphaC

^ above is only true for SHA-256 (bitcoin (BTC), terracoin (TRC), PPCoin (PPC), namecoin (NMC), devcoin (DVC), Ixcoin (IXC), freicoin (FRC))

Litecoin (LTC), Feathercoin (FTC), Worldcoin (WDC), DigitalCoin(DGC), Mincoin (MNC), Novacoin (NVC), Nibble (NBL), etc. are all scrypt which can make use of the extra memory bus


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This is a much better choice then just mining Lite coins...
> 
> This always mines what ever is the most profitable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398413/how-to-make-the-most-money-from-your-amd-gpu/0_20


Hmm, since many pools are some version of PPLNS and that profitability calculations change frequently, is this still the most profitable thing to do?


----------



## Krusher33

I kinda like it because I could watch the market for each of the coins and sell when I see they're up there. It was boring when i did just 1 coin, waiting, waiting, waiting, SELL, SELL, SELL, followed by waiting, waiting, waiting. It got to the point where I wouldn't watch the market anymore and looking at the past month, I missed some good moments.


----------



## VanillaCena

Sorry to thread hijack, but would this card be a good one to go with? I'm looking for the most efficient card I can get just to mine a little on the side since my rig is on 24/7 anyway.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0CALEFACTION0*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I suppose if I wanted to get either a 7950 or a 7970 I would probably need to sell/trade my 670. Time to get to helping people to get that 35 rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be interested in your 670 for an SLI with mine, but I'm not sure how long 2 GB of VRAM will last with 1400p, trying to wait it out until the 8xxx AMD series unless I get an awesome deal on a GTX 670, considering I'd have to put a waterblock on it. (In the process of repairing a beat up 800D I got for $120, planning watercooling for it too)


----------

